# How to look and act like a real photographer (?)



## chrisv2 (Mar 28, 2016)

My wife said I'm "weird" and will look "silly" if I do this.  I wanted to get the opinion of people who actually know about photography.

I'm the proud owner of a new Sirui monopod for my compact mirrorless camera.  I don't like lugging around a camera bag, and for what I want to do I believe my 32mm f/1.8 lens will be fine for the day's worth of pictures I plan on taking.

So I want to walk around with the camera mounted to the monopod, and maybe get a neoprene sleeve to wrap around the camera to protect it when not shooting.  I don't even want to collapse the monopod, since I don't want to waste time setting up -- so basically a camera "walking stick" situation.

Is that weird?  Is there anything else I should do to pretend to be a real photographer?  I was thinking of periodically holding up my fingers in a joined "L" shape and looking at them with one eye shut -- which I think either helps frame the shot or wards off evil spirits.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## jsecordphoto (Mar 28, 2016)

Basically just snicker at people taking pictures with their phones or iPads as you walk by, that should give the impression that you're the real deal


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 28, 2016)

Who cares how you look, as long as you get the images you want?


----------



## SquarePeg (Mar 28, 2016)

Who cares what other people think as long as you're not interfering with their enjoyment in some way.  Really you just have to get used to people thinking that you're weird and giving you funny looks when you're out taking pics in a public place.  Your family however, will probably not ever get used to it so you'll have to get used to them rolling their eyes and being slightly embarrassed by you!  Recently I was laying on the ground on a lime green yoga mat out by our local lake at right off to the side of a popular walking/jogging path.  I definitely got some strange looks but hey, I got the shot I wanted.


----------



## robbins.photo (Mar 28, 2016)

Ok, so first, you'll need one of these:

Newsboy Hats for Men: Leather Trim, Driver's & More | Nordstrom

Then work on an English accent.  When you see  the 20 somethings on the street, refer to them as "Ruffians" or "Scalawags".


----------



## Nevermore1 (Mar 28, 2016)

I sometimes see an older gentleman at a park I go to for photos who keeps his camera mounted on his tripod (covered with a neoprene sleeve when he's walking) with the legs fully extended and he walks with it over his shoulder.  He has a much larger lens than a 32mm as well (one of Canons large expensive "white"ones that I could only wish to be able to afford).

As for your family you'll either have to go out without them (to save them from dying from embarrassment)  or be sure you make a point of really embarrassing them the first time or two you go out; especially if you have teenagers.  Then hopefully they won't be as embarrassed on future trips.

Sent from my SM-N915T using Tapatalk


----------



## bribrius (Mar 28, 2016)

i take photos of myself in stores with mannequins that seems to work


----------



## table1349 (Mar 28, 2016)

W.W.K.R.D.?


----------



## Vtec44 (Mar 28, 2016)

I don't even know how "real" photographers act.


----------



## budget cruncher (Mar 28, 2016)

chrisv2 said:


> My wife said I'm "weird" and will look "silly" if I do this.  I wanted to get the opinion of people who actually know about photography.


I know a little something about families, and trust me; this will only be embarrassing for the first five or six times.  Then it will seem almost "normal" for you to carry the rig around all day.


----------



## table1349 (Mar 28, 2016)

Vtec44 said:


> I don't even know how "real" photographers act.


Here's one...






Here's another....





You might try emulating one of them.


----------



## Braineack (Mar 28, 2016)

I dunno if you've ever heard of these:


----------



## robbins.photo (Mar 28, 2016)

Braineack said:


> I dunno if you've ever heard of these:



Wow.. that's really cool looking.  What is that exactly?


----------



## BananaRepublic (Mar 28, 2016)

robbins.photo said:


> Ok, so first, you'll need one of these:
> 
> Newsboy Hats for Men: Leather Trim, Driver's & More | Nordstrom
> 
> Then work on an English accent.  When you see  the 20 somethings on the street, refer to them as "Ruffians" or "Scalawags".



Ne'er do-wells is another


----------



## BananaRepublic (Mar 28, 2016)

robbins.photo said:


> Braineack said:
> 
> 
> > I dunno if you've ever heard of these:
> ...



Its part of a Gimp outfit is it ?


----------



## BananaRepublic (Mar 28, 2016)

gryphonslair99 said:


> Vtec44 said:
> 
> 
> > I don't even know how "real" photographers act.
> ...



Isn't number two the guy from Quantum Leap


----------



## JacaRanda (Mar 28, 2016)

robbins.photo said:


> Ok, so first, you'll need one of these:
> 
> Newsboy Hats for Men: Leather Trim, Driver's & More | Nordstrom
> 
> Then work on an English accent.  When you see  the 20 somethings on the street, refer to them as "Ruffians" or "Scalawags".



I really want one and got all excited.........until I saw Nordstrom.  Searching for the Burlington Coat factory or TJ Maxx versions


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 28, 2016)

robbins.photo said:


> Braineack said:
> 
> 
> > I dunno if you've ever heard of these:
> ...




It's a leash.


DUH!


----------



## robbins.photo (Mar 28, 2016)

JacaRanda said:


> robbins.photo said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, so first, you'll need one of these:
> ...



Here you go my friend.

Wool Newsboy Cap 459587532


----------



## Watchful (Mar 28, 2016)

Is this a troll post or do you really want to look like someone else?
If its the former, good one you got a lot of bites, if its the latter, I'd go for this look:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Or this:


----------



## MSnowy (Mar 28, 2016)

Vtec44 said:


> I don't even know how "real" photographers act.


 
Ya but I bet you know how they don't act.


----------



## petrochemist (Mar 28, 2016)

If I can get professional quality photos WITHOUT looking like a professional that would suit me best.
Looking like a professional makes you a target for thieves & increases the chances of being hassled by security etc. Having professional looking gear can in some places get people insisting you need a permit, even when you're NOT a pro. and only photographing for pleasure.


----------



## Nevermore1 (Mar 28, 2016)

petrochemist said:


> If I can get professional quality photos WITHOUT looking like a professional that would suit me best.
> Looking like a professional makes you a target for thieves & increases the chances of being hassled by security etc. Having professional looking gear can in some places get people insisting you need a permit, even when you're NOT a pro. and only photographing for pleasure.


I had this happen to me at a National Park once.  Had my 20D and a 75-300mm lens and the Park Ranger insisted I was a pro since I had "a nice expensive camera" because "normal people don't use those types of cameras".  She kept asking to see my permit and I kept telling her I was in vacation with my family and was no where near good enough to make any money off my photos.

Sent from my SM-N915T using Tapatalk


----------



## table1349 (Mar 28, 2016)

BananaRepublic said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> > Vtec44 said:
> ...


Does he look familiar now??? KenRockwell.com: Photography, Cameras and Taking Better Pictures


----------



## Watchful (Mar 28, 2016)

BananaRepublic said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> > Vtec44 said:
> ...


lol No, it's the captain from 'Enterprise' 

Ken is possibly the internet's biggest beggar. He wants cash, equipment, checks, your old car, your kids labor for his cause. An extra room in your basement where he and his family can stay a few nights for free. Anything you might have of value. He has more toys than most people and wants you to buy him more. He reminds me of the guys that hang around on the freeway exits with cardboard signs. 
Please Help KenRockwell.com
My opinion only.


----------



## Vtec44 (Mar 28, 2016)

MSnowy said:


> Vtec44 said:
> 
> 
> > I don't even know how "real" photographers act.
> ...



Hahaha... I like the way you think...


----------



## chrisv2 (Mar 29, 2016)

Thanks for the responses.  No this wasn't a "troll" post I really did want to know if walking around with camera on monopod would be weird.  I don't get out in public much.  I did order a hat so I will hopefully blend in a little better.  I do have a camera strap but I really want to just keep the camera on the monopod for stability when shooting.


----------



## manny212 (Mar 29, 2016)

gryphonslair99 said:


> Vtec44 said:
> 
> 
> > I don't even know how "real" photographers act.
> ...




I don't know , That first guy is making some Jake for sure . Second shot is a great shot of Braineack , with his glasses , HAHAHA !!!


----------



## table1349 (Mar 29, 2016)

Yeah, I'm thinking the first guy will be a God to all the "What printer so I can print photos at a ********* show"  people.


----------



## Stradawhovious (Mar 29, 2016)

I've seen 70 year old men walk around in speedos and bikini tops.  Grown women wearing cat ears and fairy wings in nice restaurants.   College age kids with their pants around their knees.  Buskers wearing nothing more than a guitar.  A man with a turtle on a leash.  Another wearing a rubber boot on his head carrying an enormous toothbrush... and the list goes on.  Next time you feel silly carrying a camera and monopod, think of those folks.


----------



## table1349 (Mar 29, 2016)

Stradawhovious said:


> I've seen 70 year old men walk around in speedos and bikini tops.  Grown women wearing cat ears and fairy wings in nice restaurants.   College age kids with their pants around their knees.  Buskers wearing nothing more than a guitar.  A man with a turtle on a leash.  Another wearing a rubber boot on his head carrying an enormous toothbrush... and the list goes on.  Next time you feel silly carrying a camera and monopod, think of those folks.


You're in *Minnesota!  *That's just normal behavior in Minnesota.  The OP is talking about the rest of the non-lutefisk eating world.


----------



## Solarflare (Mar 30, 2016)

Looking weird is a good start for looking like a photographer.

Photographers are artists, artists are creative people, and creative people are more likely than average to be weird and unconventional.





petrochemist said:


> Looking like a professional makes you a target for thieves & increases the chances of being hassled by security etc. Having professional looking gear can in some places get people insisting you need a permit, even when you're NOT a pro. and only photographing for pleasure.


 QFT


----------



## table1349 (Mar 30, 2016)

Solarflare said:


> Looking weird is a good start for looking like a photographer.
> 
> Photographers are artists, artists are creative people, and creative people are more likely than average to be weird and unconventional.
> 
> ...





 

Please tell me you didn't just turn this into a is photography art or not thread.


----------



## Solarflare (Mar 30, 2016)

I wouldnt be interested in discussing that.


----------



## sashbar (Mar 30, 2016)

The only way to tell a real photographer from a faux one is to look at what they are photographing.


----------



## Didereaux (Mar 30, 2016)

First thing is to quit worrying as to what the he 11 people might think about the way you look.  You out there as a fashion statement, or to get good photos?


----------



## Watchful (Mar 30, 2016)

The thing is: anyone taking a real photo is a real photographer, that's the definition.
Anyone who looks down their nose at another's work isn't a photographer, their a snob.


----------



## EIngerson (Mar 30, 2016)

I say you're going the wrong direction. Get a leather jacket, bandana and skinny jeans with Doc Martins. That way you can carry your camera anyway you want and no one is going to mess you.


----------



## sashbar (Mar 30, 2016)

Do not but Doc Martins, I have two pairs, they are as heavy as 70-200 2.8


----------



## 407370 (Mar 30, 2016)

Real photographers have to ask anyone using a FUJI HS-20 _"are you saving up for a real camera ?"_ 
At least I assumed they were all real photographers, they had bigger equipment than me.


----------



## Dave442 (Mar 30, 2016)

Well my daughter sent me this video a while back, so now it is a ritual that I pull off a move or two every time I take her picture. I think a monopod could really add to the possible moves .


----------



## table1349 (Mar 30, 2016)

Positions that ALL REAL photographers must master.



o


----------



## Nevermore1 (Mar 30, 2016)

sashbar said:


> Do not but Doc Martins, I have two pairs, they are as heavy as 70-200 2.8


I have several pairs.  They are heavy but very comfortable.  Been wearing them since the 10th grade and will be 40 this year.  I actually was still wearing my first pair up until about 2 years ago when they finally had the sole split.

Sent from my SM-N915T using Tapatalk


----------



## robbins.photo (Mar 30, 2016)

sashbar said:


> The only way to tell a real photographer from a faux one is to look at what they are photographing.


So selfie t-shirt then.  Good point

Sent from my N9518 using Tapatalk


----------



## table1349 (Mar 30, 2016)

EIngerson said:


> I say you're going the wrong direction. Get a leather jacket, bandana and skinny jeans with Doc Martins. That way you can carry your camera anyway you want and no one is going to mess you.


Yep, works for me.


----------



## chuasam (Mar 31, 2016)

How to look like a photographer - take photographs.


----------



## xenskhe (Mar 31, 2016)

chrisv2 said:


> I was thinking of periodically holding up my fingers in a joined "L" shape and looking at them with one eye shut -- which I think either helps frame the shot or wards off evil spirits.


----------



## xenskhe (Mar 31, 2016)

chrisv2 said:


> I really did want to know if walking around with camera on monopod would be weird.



Yes it's weird. Most people dont carry around cameras on poles (that is, before the selfie stick fad). But so what? Most people aren't photographers.

I might see less sixty year old photographers doing that than twenty-five year old ones. But there are exceptions to everything. With some photography (eg nature, wildlife) it's quite typically part of the process.

Generally, as photographers get older (perhaps more accomplished) they prefer to carry less gear. But do what you need to do.


----------



## table1349 (Mar 31, 2016)

xenskhe said:


> chrisv2 said:
> 
> 
> > I really did want to know if walking around with camera on monopod would be weird.
> ...


That's because we 60+-year-olds grew up carrying a 20 pound cast iron lunch boxes to school 5 miles through the snow uphill both ways in the dark. None of this namby-pamby plastic lightweight stuff in our lap while mommy drove us to school  2 blocks away on a sunshiny 75 degree day.


----------



## bribrius (Apr 1, 2016)

Ever notice everyone second guesses themselves here? Their gear, is it good enough? what do others have? Their photos, are they good enough? What are others photos? Should i make photos like their photos? Can i make better photos or like photos? Someone got a new lens should i get that too then?  Now we are down to how to dress and act. 
what the hell is a "real" photographer? Surely it can be people that worry about such things. How many blogs they read, articles they read, photographers they idolize and try to mimic. 

Kinda scary if you think about it how many here are on meds for low self esteem?


----------



## Watchful (Apr 1, 2016)

bribrius said:


> Ever notice everyone second guesses themselves here? Their gear, is it good enough? what do others have? Their photos, are they good enough? What are others photos? Should i make photos like their photos? Can i make better photos or like photos? Someone got a new lens should i get that too then?  Now we are down to how to dress and act.
> what the hell is a "real" photographer? Surely it can be people that worry about such things. How many blogs they read, articles they read, photographers they idolize and try to mimic.
> 
> Kinda scary if you think about it how many here are on meds for low self esteem?


I don't think you got the joke.


----------



## chrisv2 (Apr 1, 2016)

Well, I went to the auto show today.  Sony a6000 with Zeiss 32/1.8 prime lens, stopped to 5.6 and ISO forced to 320 or 400.  Trusty monopod, newsboy hat, bandanna, skinny jeans and Clarks Wallabee shoes (I wanted to cover all my bases)

Here are three examples from my "orange period". 


  

I guess I'm happy with how these came out but I found the lens to be WAY too long - I had to be 20' from the car which was really difficult with the crowds.  Any admonishment/advice/criticism is appreciated.

I wonder if I go to a 24mm prime lens if it would make enough of a difference?


----------



## mcap1972 (Apr 2, 2016)

Confidence comes with practice. If you are doing something long enough it become your second nature and you wont' care about appearances.


----------



## Braineack (Nov 4, 2016)

chrisv2 said:


> Well, I went to the auto show today.  Sony a6000 with Zeiss 32/1.8 prime lens, stopped to 5.6 and ISO forced to 320 or 400.  Trusty monopod, newsboy hat, bandanna, skinny jeans and Clarks Wallabee shoes (I wanted to cover all my bases)



your biggest mistake was going to a car show for a photoshoot.


----------



## zombiesniper (Nov 4, 2016)

Howing said:


> I don't know real act about photography.


Reading this hurts just as much as the fact it's from a necroposter.


----------

